# Best food for Golden puppy



## CrazyZane (Jan 28, 2013)

Keep using Fromm. A lot of people on here feed their gold puppy formula:
Puppy Gold dog food - Fromm Family Foods


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

If you've fed and liked Fromm before, I'd say the Fromm Puppy Gold is a very good option. It's made by a company with a good track record and has a 27/18 protein/fat percentage.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

mygunner said:


> I may be getting a Golden puppy in the next 6 months and I want to make sure I am up on my food info. We feed all of our dogs Orijen but when they were puppies I fed them Fromm so the Goldens would not grow too fast. I need to know if things have changed and what food would you recommend for a growing Golden Retriever. I will pay for the absolute top of the line food so money is no object. The only thing I would not want to do is raw.


I would initially start with whatever food the breeder uses, then transition to Fromm.


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Fromm is still a great food.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 27, 2013)

MyBentley said:


> If you've fed and liked Fromm before, I'd say the Fromm Puppy Gold is a very good option. It's made by a company with a good track record and has a 27/18 protein/fat percentage.


 Really? My bag of LB Puppy Gold states 26/14 protein/fat percentage.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sheldon said:


> Really? My bag of LB Puppy Gold states 26/14 protein/fat percentage.


That's LB....different GA from the puppy formula.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Raw feeding is undoubtably superior to kibble IMO


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mygunner (Feb 4, 2010)

I always fed the puppies Fromm Four-Star Nutritionals Chicken A La Veg Formula. Is that okay to stay with? Also how long should he stay on this before moving on to Orijen or Acana? I was thinking a year but I want to be positive.


----------

